# Shrimp Stuff



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

My 2.5 gal Betta tank houses colonies of Amano and Neocaridina shrimp, Nerite snails, as well a Yul, my Siamese buddy. It is quite heavily planted and stays stable. I came across a reference of using a piece of Cuttlebone as an aid for the inverts.

I tried a search to find any additional information and references but couldn't find much. Actually, it's hard to find raw Cuttlebone, as most pet suppliers have only 'proscessed' forms containing additives and flavorings. I did finally find some at Drs. F&S.

Has anyone heard of this technique?

Any, and all suggestions would be very helpful.

Thanks -


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep, I used it for a while. You can also used Crushed Coral. Just use a handful and throw it into the filter or in the back of the tank where it won't be seen. You will need to rinse it since it is dusty. But it works great to raise your Alkalinity and Calcium in the tank.
What is your pH? Do you know your alkalinity (KH) and general hardness (GH)? You may not need to add it.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I use it. It's in the bird section and there are usually plain ones there. It takes a while to water log and sink but I have heard boiling it for a bit will make it absorb water quicker and sink faster. They little white vacation feeders have lots of calcium and sometimes I use those for snails.


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply.

pH - 6.6
KH - 90ppm
GH - 40ppm


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi fernielou -

My local big box pet store didn't have the natural ones. Every flavor and vitamin combination was available, however.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Those aren't too bad for parameters but a little extra KH/GH can't hurt at all 

Unfortunately crushed coral can typically only be bought in large bags. I can send you a few handfuls of mine if you'd like to try it out instead. Shipping on me


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks lilnaugrim,

I already have the Cuttlebone, so I'll just give that a try.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

try walmart for cuttlebone maybe? or grocery store? they have some basic bird supplies but I doubt they would have as fancy as the pet stores.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

What about egg shell?


----------

